# Addirittura



## Dankgerit

*Hola de nuevo a todos.*
*Leyendo uno de los mensajes me topé con esta palabra y recuerdo que nunca la he comprendido.*

*Podría alguien explicarme su significado allo spagnolo?*

*Grazie  .*


----------



## Necsus

Hola, Dankgerit. Por 'addirittura' mi diccionario da estos ejemplos:
1. sin más - _vuole addirittura un milione_ quiere sin más un millón;
2. hasta - _parla addirittura il cinese_ habla hasta el chino.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Usato spesso come esclamazione:
_Addirittura?!_ = _¡No me digas!_


----------



## Xerinola

Hola:
Puede ser: hasta, incluso, nada menos...
Si nos pasas la frase entera o contexto te podremos ayudar más.

Algunos sinónimos en intaliano: *1* _Sin._ proprio, senzÕaltro, veramente 
*2* (con valore enfatico) _Sin._ persino, nientemeno, nientedimeno.

Saludos
X:


----------



## femmejolie

*Nada menos que = (enfatico) NIENTEDIMENO*(conosce addirittura il ministro; è addirittura mostruoso quello che dici; ti sei messo addirittura due maglioni!)
*Incluso ,inclusive = PERSINO, SENZ'ALTRO *( mi disse addirittura (=persino) che mi odiava ; addirittura (=persino) con me ha dei segreti
*Del todo, totalmente *(una simile affermazione è addirittura inconcepibile)
*D**irectamente(obsoleto) =DIRETTAMENTE*( è meglio che ci troviamo addirittura alla stazione ;troviamoci addirittura alla stazione)


----------



## Dankgerit

Come sempre... grazie ragazzi!  

No tenia una frase en específico Xerinola, solo me preguntaba que podía ser la palabra.


----------



## claudine2006

Dankgerit said:


> Come sempre... grazie ragazzi!
> 
> No tenía una frase en específico Xerinola, solo me preguntaba qué podía ser la palabra.


 Hola, espero no te moleste que te añada las tildes para los que estén estudiando español. Gracias.


----------



## Dankgerit

Claro, si disculpen las olvidé pero ustedes nunca lo hagan ya que como sabrán son necesarias para evitar confusiones en español. No me molesta para nada .


----------



## aguachirli

Ciao!

Alguien me puede explicar qué significa "addirittura" en este contexto?:

X: ahh, ma cómo e bello questo raggazzo!!!
Y: addirittura! (entonación irónica)

Grazzie!!


----------



## Paco2007

Hola!

'Addirittura' puede tener un valor intensivo. Por ejemplo: "ci hanno fatto pagare addirittura gli stuzzicadenti" --> No han hecho pagar hasta los palillos.

Me parece que de este uso deriva otro segun el cual se muestra sorpresa ante algo que nos dice nuestro interlocutor. Si el desafortunado comensal del ejemplo anterior le contara su desventura a un amigo se podria asistir al siguiente dialogo:
X: Ci hanno fatto pagare gli stuzzicadenti
Y: Addirittura!
Aqui "addirittura" significaria algo asi como "no me digas, no me lo puedo creer"

En el caso que tu evocas "addirittura" también muestra la sorpresa, pero al estar mezclada con la ironia habria que traducir la segunda intervencion con un "si, si, guapisimo" o "guapisimo, ya lo creo".Ambas fraseshabria que pronunciarlas con tono ironico , claro està.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Un saludo.

Paco


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, enfatiza el hecho de que para la persona que lo dice el chico en cuestión no es tan patentemente lindo...
Sería como decir "...incluso tan lindo te parece??..." o bien "....no me digas....".
No está diciendo que es feo, sino nomás que le parece una exageración que la otra persona lo encuentre así lindo.
Chau


----------



## la italianilla

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que han dicho antes.
Se puede utilizar un poco como se utiliza "Ma dai".
Por ejemplo: 
A:"Mi son pure comprato lo stereo nuovo!"
B:"Addirittura?!?" -> aquí io pondría ""¿De verdad?" con entonación de sorpresa

A:"Li ho visti insieme anche altre volte"
B:"Addirittura..." -> iVenga! -> con entonación como para decir:"i No me lo digas!".

A: "Li ho visti baciarsi..." -> Los ví besandose...
B: "Addirittura!" -> con entonación de sorpresa, como si B no se esperase absolutamente que pudiera pasar algo así.

Mira este hilo, en la última parte hay algunos ejemplos de "DAI!" y "MA DAI" que tienen, más o menos, en algunos contextos, el mismo uso de "Addirittura".

off topic: Paco lo has explicado muy bien...


----------



## Paco2007

xeneize said:


> Bueno, enfatiza el hecho de que para la persona que lo dice el chico en cuestión no es tan patentemente lindo...
> Sería como decir "...incluso tan lindo te parece??..." o bien "....no me digas....".
> No está diciendo que es feo, sino nomás que le parece una exageración que la otra persona lo encuentre así lindo.
> Chau


 
Visto asi tienes razon pero, no sé, el hecho de que se emplee el tono ironico me hace pensar que  Y se esta tomando un poco a guasa la afirmacion de X. 

Seré demasiado susceptible? 

Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## xeneize

Sí sí, se lo toma así. Digamos que no dice que no sea así, pero le resta importancia a la afirmación del primero. Como decir, "ok, será lindito, pero no es para tanto....".
Chau


----------



## Neuromante

Fíjate.
Mira tú.

Dependerá de cada persona, más que del contexto.


----------



## gatogab

aguachirli said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Alguien me puede explicar qué significa "addirittura" en este contexto?:
> 
> X: ahh, ma cómo e bello questo (raggazzo)ragazzo!!!
> Y: addirittura! (entonación irónica) *= Ah, si?*
> 
> (Grazzie)Grazie!!


 
gaTOGAB


----------



## aguachirli

*M*uchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, creo haberlo entendido. y gracias también a gatogab por corregirme esos dos tremendos (!!!) errores (debería darme vergüenza).

aguachirli


----------



## gatogab

aguachirli said:


> muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, creo haberlo entendido. y gracias también a gatogab por corregirme esos dos tremendos (!!!) errores (debería darme vergüenza).
> 
> aguachirli


 
Vergogna? Perchè?
gatogab
Pd Le doppie, per noi non italiani, sono la nostra "tortura"


----------



## thorwald34

*C*omo se traduciría addiritura en español...como exclamación....me refiero..Gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
Ante todo, ojo porque se escribe "addirittura", con dos "t".
En cuanto a la traducción, es un término un poco difícil. No sé, ¿se podría decir en español algo como "encima" como exclamación?


----------



## Dudu678

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con Irene. 

_¡Encima!
¡Y encima eso!
_


----------



## KHALIFAH

thorwald34 said:


> *C*omo se traduciría addiritura en español...como exclamación....me refiero..Gracias


 
Hola

No sé que tan tarde llego a este hilo; pero menos mal lo encontré en el buscador antes de hacer la misma pregunta. Como estoy comenzando con el Italiano, me da trabajo entender esta expresión al igual que a muchos. Mi versión es que el Español no tiene este tipo de expresiones que yo llamo "comodín", que admiten múltiples contextos y que sirven para dar fuerza a la expresión, pero lo mas aproximado en uno de los significados que da el diccionario es *absolutamente*. Por esto creo que también equivale a *ciertamente, verdaderamente, justamente, etc.* Cuando se usa irónicamente, el sentido final dependerá del grado de ironia de quien la usa y del contexto cultural. Creo...........

Tal vez equivalga también a decir: cómo no!, por supuesto!, desde luego!


----------



## thorwald34

Salve a tutti,

leggendo uno articolo della gripe suina ho trovato questo:


"L’OMS ha perso molta credibilità, il virus non sembra è così virulento come è stato giudicato alla fine di aprile. Qualcuno sospetta pressioni di case farmaceutiche, effettivamente alcuni sono guariti addirittura senza uso dei comuni farmaci!"
 
...vedo però che non ha senso o forse c'è un errore in quello di "non sembra è così virulento", (ci sono due verbi in presente!!!) cioè non so come tradurlo...anche il "addirittura" non so come tradurlo in questo caso!!!! ecco qui il mio tentativo:
 
La OMS ha perdido mucha credibilidad, el virus no parece que sea tan virulento como ha sido considerado a finales de abril. Alguno sospecha que haya presión por parte de casas farmaceúticas, y es que encima algunos se recuperan sin el uso de fármacos comunes! 
 
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Neuromante

Addirittura aquí significa "incluso"


----------



## gatogab

*Addirittura* è una parola che da sola non dice granché.
La sua importanza e significato dipende unicamente dal contesto nel quale si trova.
Questo il mio pensiero che comparto con voi.


----------



## Lucho de tucuman

Questa parola mi offre molte difficoltá, perche non existe cosi nel spagnuolo
Ringrazeró veramente se qualcuno mi puo aiutare con la benedetta parola

Luigi


----------



## Neuromante

¿No podrías poner un par de frases con ella?
Es que si no es imposible ayudarte.


----------



## Tomby

*addirittura* _(perfino)_,avv. = incluso, hasta.
TT


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Tombatossals said:


> *addirittura* _(perfino)_,avv. = incluso, hasta.
> TT



Ya, pero no creo que puedas usar una de estas palabras cuando *addirittura *se usa solo, en Italiano, como exclamación.

A: Per vincere dovevamo segnare un gol, ma siamo riusciti a segnarne 3!
B: Addirittura!


----------



## 0scar

B:¡Nada menos!


----------



## Tomby

ElFrikiChino said:


> Ya, pero no creo que puedas usar una de estas palabras cuando *addirittura *se usa solo, en Italiano, como exclamación.
> 
> A: Per vincere dovevamo segnare un gol, ma siamo riusciti a segnarne 3!
> B: Addirittura!


Allora:
A: _Para ganar tenemos que marcar un gol, ¡pero hemos conseguido marcar tres!_
B: _¡Por fin!_

*addirittura*


----------



## rgr

Lucho de tucuman said:


> Questa parola mi offre molte difficoltá, perche non existe cosi nel spagnuolo
> Ringrazeró veramente se qualcuno mi puo aiutare con la benedetta parola
> 
> Luigi


 "Ho perso il passaporto, sono arrivata tardi al lavoro e, addiritura, non mi hanno pagato lo stipendio"
He perdido el pasaporte, llegado tarde al trabajo y _encima, _no me han pagado el sueldo.

Saludos
Rosa Graciela


----------



## 0scar

En el link de arriba, igual que en el De Mauro, dice addiritura!=nientemeno!. Como exclamación solo significa ¡nada menos! e niente di più.


----------



## Tomby

> He perdido el pasaporte, llegado tarde al trabajo y _encima, _no me han pagado el sueldo.


Oscar:
Si tiene valor de exclamación podemos utilizar varias palabras, que incuso no son sinonimas:
- He perdido el pasaporte, he llegado tarde al trabajo y _por si fuera poco, _no me han pagado el sueldo.
- He perdido el pasaporte, llegado tarde al trabajo y _nada menos que/además, _no me han pagado el sueldo.
TT.


----------



## annapo

Addirittura, in italiano, si usa principalmente in due sensi:

*enfatico* in cui è sinonimo di _niente di meno che, persino_

_l'hanno promosso addirittura generale_
_non l'ha solo detto, l'ha addirittura messo per iscritto_
_non solo non ha ammesso le sue colpe, ma addirittura ha accusato i colleghi_

*rafforzativo* ed è sinonimo di _assolutamente, senz'altro completamente_ (più raro)

_sono addirittura senza parole_
_non è difficile, è addirittura impossibile_


----------

